# 06 Lemonds



## Mervyn_b (Sep 8, 2005)

Any site with the 06 LeMonds pls? Interested in a Sarthe / Croix de Fer - seen a pic of the 06 Sarthe - luv'd it soooooooo much! Anybody tell what ya think about these 2 steel bikes? I'm a newbie as regards to road biking.


----------



## rriddle3 (Aug 5, 2004)

Go to LeMondbikes.com. The 2006 line is there. I see that they have dumped the Campy stuff on the Sarthe and gone with Shimano Ultegra.


----------



## Mervyn_b (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for your quick reply. The 06 Sarthe's a beauty - think that 'll be my choice - Bet it'll be pricier than the '05 Croix de Fer - almost full Ultegra (but that'll save me lots of future upgrades)  One last thing, may ya pls tell me the seatpost diameter of Lemond steel bikes? Got a 27.2 Thomson and I would like it to be the 1st upgrade.


----------



## rriddle3 (Aug 5, 2004)

If I remember correctly, 27.2 is the LeMond diameter,also. If you email their customer service department they are very good about quickly responding to specific questions regarding their bikes. Very helpful folks.


----------



## ssif21 (Sep 23, 2005)

Unless they've changed it, my 1999 Zurich is 27.2


----------



## norman (Sep 25, 2005)

second the color of the '06s Sarthe,


----------



## ssif21 (Sep 23, 2005)

rriddle3 said:


> Go to LeMondbikes.com. The 2006 line is there. I see that they have dumped the Campy stuff on the Sarthe and gone with Shimano Ultegra.


I wonder why they used a TruVativ bottom bracket when everything else is Ultegra? The Zurich uses an Ultegra bottom bracket.


----------

